# Anyone Heard Or This



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

supposed to be ltd edition watch looks nice but can't find any info

anyone know them?


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Never herd of them mate but looks rather good


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

It's almost identical to the Zeno Airplane diver and the current Mondia diver. What sets the Stingray apart from the others is the bracelet shown in your pictures.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

DaveE said:


> It's almost identical to the Zeno Airplane diver and the current Mondia diver. What sets the Stingray apart from the others is the bracelet shown in your pictures.


cheers Dave so it could be a ltd edition and worth about Â£2-300?


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice watch

Only number 9 of 1000....must be mega rare and expensive


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

rik1967 said:


> Nice watch
> 
> Only number 9 of 1000....must be mega rare and expensive


im trying to work that out Rik as i cant find any info on them but as Dave said they are nearly the same as the Zeno


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rik1967 said:


> Nice watch
> 
> Only number 9 of 1000....must be mega rare and expensive


mmmmm, not so sure.....Roys are even more limited runs.....1 of 10 and 1 of 25.....

and most poljots seem to be limited editions....plus the orsa's, and ocean7's  

like the look of that tho


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

ok i have more info now they were made for the 2000 free diving championships and the design was used by Zeno in 2007

well im getting one now hehe


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Bill_uk said:


> ok i have more info now they were made for the 2000 free diving championships and the design was used by Zeno in 2007
> 
> well im getting one now hehe


they look cool bill......wouldnt mind one myself


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

no probs im asking if there are more avaiable


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> rik1967 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice watch
> ...


Who is this roy people keep talking about ? i don't know as i'm new to this board


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

Bill_uk said:


> ok i have more info now they were made for the 2000 free diving championships and the design was used by Zeno in 2007
> 
> well im getting one now hehe


Cheers bill, how much do they cost ? they look very expensive


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

RLT WATCHES

Roy L Taylor

no one knows what the L stands for tho


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

there are 3 available im getting a price if anyone is interested


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Bill_uk said:


> there are 3 available im getting a price if anyone is interested


let me know bill please  and now....do they take a CCard? h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> rik1967 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice watch
> ...


You`re forgetting the various one off specials he`s made for people :rltb:

BTW the Stingray is


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Bill_uk said:
> 
> 
> > there are 3 available im getting a price if anyone is interested
> ...


will do think they went to bed though they're in Switzerland


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> RLT WATCHES
> 
> Roy L Taylor
> 
> no one knows what the L stands for tho


Cheers matey


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rik1967 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > RLT WATCHES
> ...


  no worries


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> Bill_uk said:
> 
> 
> > there are 3 available im getting a price if anyone is interested
> ...


You forgot to ask if they did it in orange Shawn :lol:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Bill_uk said:
> ...


hehe


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Bill_uk said:
> ...


i am quite franky...appalled and deeply deeply saddened and offended by that remark.....i am (as you know) a connoisseur of fine time-pieces......

does it come in orange tho? h34r:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

DaveE said:


> It's almost identical to the Zeno Airplane diver and the current Mondia diver. What sets the Stingray apart from the others is the bracelet shown in your pictures.


Totally agree, are they linked :blink:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

ok well they DONT do it in Orange Shawn so your out of luck but they want Â£325 each plus p&p waiting to hear about payment options


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I take it you're getting one along with the SD then


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

well im still waiting to find out about price on the SD but yes hoping to


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's what we like to see, not thinking about only just one watch :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bill_uk said:


> ok well they DONT do it in Orange Shawn so your out of luck but they want Â£325 each plus p&p waiting to hear about payment options


Dont forget to factor in customs / tax / duties etc......


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Only ever seen these for sale in one place on the Bay....watchmeisterin..

Seems strange for a limited edition that she seems to have them all....reckon she has sold 30 or so over the last year or 2.

I nearly bought one last year...definately a Mondia, Zeno clone...made by some guy in Italy i think...there are several other versions floating about....including a very nice carbon dialed Mondia...

Reckon for the money its a good buy.....

Could still be interested myself if there is any left

Regards Keith


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> Only ever seen these for sale in one place on the Bay....watchmeisterin..
> 
> Seems strange for a limited edition that she seems to have them all....reckon she has sold 30 or so over the last year or 2.
> 
> ...


they are down to last 3 and yes customs ect would be ontop not sure what that would be?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Bill_uk said:


> they are down to last 3 and yes customs ect would be ontop not sure what that would be?


Depending on what the carrier charges as a handling fee, it will be in the region of 20%


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also depends on what carrier's used, you might even get it into the UK without any additional charges :taz:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

no one else interested cos im just going to get myself one then?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> RLT WATCHES
> 
> Roy L Taylor


Who? :huh:


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

Item no 270264323020, current high bid Â£90.77...


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

bid if you like but im going alot higher and i do mean alot


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > RLT WATCHES
> ...


You``re a very naughty boy, now go and stand in the corner


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Bill_uk said:


> bid if you like but im going alot higher and i do mean alot


....and then im gong to rule the world HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Bill_uk said:
> 
> 
> > bid if you like but im going alot higher and i do mean alot
> ...


i got a bundle of cash for that watch so beat me if you want to try hahahaha now where's my gun h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> Bill_uk said:
> 
> 
> > bid if you like but im going alot higher and i do mean alot
> ...


Will we all have to dye our hair orange & wear orange clothes? :huh: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> RLT WATCHES
> 
> Roy L Taylor
> 
> no one knows what the L stands for tho


im pretty sure that the L might stand for LUCIFER :death: :vampire:


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

Bill_uk said:


> bid if you like but im going alot higher and i do mean alot


Good luck, I'm not bidding, just thought i'd seen them a lot less than Â£325.....pretty sure I saw one go for Â£125 ish not that long ago


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

bid away ppl change my mind


----------



## rik1967 (Jul 18, 2008)

it sold for Â£289.19


----------

